# New video



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

In honor of Thanksgiving day here in the US, I am offering thanks for the information and smiles I have received from the people here. I offer a new video. This one has the Martlett (F4F in RAF colors), Mitsubishi Zero (a real one, not a T-6), the F6F Hellcat (McCampbell's colors), and a Yak-3 (1990s model, not original). It is about 3 MB. The soundtrack is Bravado by Rush.

Enjoy and let me know what you think.

Eric

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice video! I'm also a Rush fan!  
Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks. I have new editting software that is much better than the one I used to create this one. It is a bit more to learn as it has alot of features the previous didn't have. I am going to find a monopod for next air show season and plan on doing much more. 

Eric


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

nice video


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

nice video, but KEEP THE SOUND FROM THE PLANES IN IT!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 15, 2005)

As I have explained before with these videos, there are people talking and kids screaming in these videos that really takes away from the video, that's why I dub in the music. I should have a spot on the upper stands this year, which will make it easier to get just the airplane sounds.


----------



## plan_D (May 15, 2005)

Very nice. 8)


----------

